

Cameron: UK public is fine with domestic spying - liamcarton
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/01/30/cameron_public_is_cool_with_domestic_spying/

======
higherpurpose
I guess stuff being done that it's illegal or unconstitutional doesn't count
for much these days unless there's "huge public outrage", right?

[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jan/09/nsa-gchq-
illega...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jan/09/nsa-gchq-illegal-
european-parliamentary-inquiry)

[http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2014/jan/28/gchq-mass-
sur...](http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2014/jan/28/gchq-mass-surveillance-
spying-law-lawyer)

The point of laws is that so we _don 't_ have public outrage for every single
crime, because we _assume_ the laws set-up will be respected, and if someone
breaks them, they will be punished. If we can't trust laws to work, then the
whole modern society breaks down.

